# Why Superdish and 721



## baloo75 (Jun 12, 2003)

Is it just me or is anyone else irked that they are adding superdish functionality to the 721 instead of getting an update out that adds functionality that everyone wants as well as bug fixes? Why do I as a 721 owner care that it supports superdish? What is that going to buy me? Especially considering that superdish isn't out and it sounds like it won't be out before this update gets out. This seems to be a very internally focused decision at the expense of their customers. I assume it helps them with superdish development but how does it help me? By potentially adding instability to my system for something I have no need for?

Sorry...off my soapbox!


----------



## Peluso (Sep 11, 2002)

Smart business = not talking about bug fixes.. just doing them unless the fix is a big issue for most customers. My guess is the superdish fix will also have some bug fixes burried in the code update.


----------



## baloo75 (Jun 12, 2003)

Peluso said:


> Smart business = not talking about bug fixes.. just doing them unless the fix is a big issue for most customers. My guess is the superdish fix will also have some bug fixes burried in the code update.


My gripe was with not releasing the new functionality/bug fixes (like instant weather, new conflict screen, etc) but with not giving this new release to us until they have the superdish stuff working and tested. Why not give us the functionality release today without superdish functionality instead of end of August with superdish functionality?


----------



## sbturner (Jul 24, 2002)

I absolutely agree, I want Open TV, its been a year I am tired of waiting.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

To get locals in many additional cities.


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

Because Superdish will lower upgrade, installation, support and maintenance costs. For instance many people cannot upgrade to the 721 or add additional receivers without running new cable which is EXTREMELY expensive for existing houses.

E* cannot continue to attract and subsidize new customers without lowering installation costs.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

baloo75 said:


> My gripe was with not releasing the new functionality/bug fixes (like instant weather, new conflict screen, etc) but with not giving this new release to us until they have the superdish stuff working and tested. Why not give us the functionality release today without superdish functionality instead of end of August with superdish functionality?


I am going to go out on the limb here and say that I know NOTHING about this decission or whats involved, but if I had to guess I believe this will give them a chance to rewrite some of the tuner / multidish switch code which could help eliminate some of the tuner errors some people have been having.

I feel that if they release what they have now (which is VERY VERY VERY GOOD) then those with the tuner problems will complaign that this software did nothing to fix their problems.

Of course again this is just my feeling I could be 100% off base for why this is.

I have grown to know Dan Minnick a little bit and I now understand and trust his decissions, my feeling is if he made this call he did so for a reason and a good reason.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

tm22721 said:


> For instance many people cannot upgrade to the 721 or add additional receivers without running new cable which is EXTREMELY expensive for existing houses.


Where do you live that running cable is so expensive? I had to run another cable when I got my 721 and all it cost was the price of the cable and the clips to tack it in place. I just ran it from the switch around the house and drilled a hole through the wall. My house is 30 years old and when they did the original installation they had to run all new cable and the whole thing took maybe an hour.

Dennis


----------



## treiher (Oct 24, 2002)

Agreed! I ran another cable for my 721 and it was very easy and cheap. All of us who have 721's had to face that reality anyway and delt with it. 

Can I infer from baloo75 that we should not expect the software upgrade now before the end of August? Jeez that's frustrating! Why not release the upgrade now, and come out with a new one that supports Superdish then? I understand and respect your point, Scott, about the tuner problems, but they have a chance to make a lot of people happy sooner (even if its not everyone). By the way, which tuner problems are you refering to? I had that pixelation problem on Tuner 1, but an RMA with a hardware exchange really seems to have fixed it for me. Other than that, I really don't have any tuner problems. Just curious.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

> Scott, about the tuner problems, but they have a chance to make a lot of people happy sooner (even if its not everyone). By the way, which tuner problems are you refering to? I had that pixelation problem on Tuner 1, but an RMA with a hardware exchange really seems to have fixed it for me. Other than that, I really don't have any tuner problems. Just curious.


That is the problem I am refering too, perhaps there is something in the software which can be done to fix this problem for others and thus they do not need to RMA their equipment.

Again this is just an idea in my head and I am not sure if this is the reason or not.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

If it is software related then how come does it work fine for a good while when you get a replacement? Dish sent a new replacement for the bad 721 in which had tuner pixellation on tuner 2. Seems funny how you have to talk to someone high up and go through a lot of trouble to get a new replacement on a 501 when you had your 3rd 501 go bad then you do not ask for it on a 721 and get a new replacement. I believe if this one goes bad I will be selling the next replacement.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Our members here at dbstalk are, for the most part, technically inclined.

Superdish technology will certainly help those who don't have the knowledge to run additonal cables... remeber that a 721 can be bought at sears, so these things are in the mainstream now.


----------



## baloo75 (Jun 12, 2003)

Neil Derryberry said:


> Our members here at dbstalk are, for the most part, technically inclined.
> 
> Superdish technology will certainly help those who don't have the knowledge to run additonal cables... remeber that a 721 can be bought at sears, so these things are in the mainstream now.


So that implies DishPro Plus, I guess I hadn't considered that, I was looking at it from the standpoint of just seeing another satelite that had HD content.

I have another theory about why. I am wondering if the 721 and 921 share code and the functionality is needed for the 921 so the 721 inherently gets it.

Signed a guy that just had the dreaded 2 timers firing caused a reboot on my 721 doesn't happen that often but when it does [email protected]#$%^


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

sbturner said:


> I absolutely agree, I want Open TV, its been a year I am tired of waiting.


You know my Dish 6000 receiver has the OpenTV symbol on the back of it and it will NEVER have OpenTV.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Someone said that they avoided a question regarding when the 721 will get OpenTv. I do not use OpenTv myself anyways and there has not been that much demand for it.


----------

